# Imperial guard tactic



## free4life (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys I play imperial guard vs imperial guard most of the time and I thought I should share one of many tactics with you guys , when playin against a infantry based army one of the best things to take is a ten man pysker battle squad led by a primaris pysker, the good things about this is that you can unleash a strength 10 soulstorm with a great chance of hitting because with a pysker battle squad all shooting attacks can only be made by one pysker (in fluff the pysker shooting is the "host" of the power, sort of like a light bulb then behind it other light bulbs turn on to make it stronger) if you include a primaris pysker you can roll two dices and hit on a 3+ also it has a large blast template, and can take down a whole squad of space marines. Costly in money and points but it is well worth it to see the look on your opponants face when you take out one of there main squads.


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

Technically speaking, the strength of the blast can only be str 9 because the rule states that they must be a Sactioned Psyker in order to benefit from the str bonus. But they are a really good unit, try using weakend resolve... haha it will really mess up marines and necron players.. haha

Ace:victory:


----------



## free4life (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh ok cool  did I get primaris pysker thing right?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's 2D6 shots, but it's not a large blast 

Very good against Guard, however.

Have you tried using Hellhounds?


----------



## free4life (Apr 4, 2010)

I mean firing the soulstorm from the primaris pysker


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

No, you didn't. 
The Primaris Psyker cannot cast Soulstorm or Weaken Resolve, and the PBS cannot cast Lightning Arc. Neither unit can affect or influence the powers cast by the other unit.


----------



## free4life (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Dipper94 (Apr 10, 2010)

i find that lobbing shitloads of artillery and ordinance at them is useful as hell especially in an overly urban enviorment
if going to capture an objective bombard it with basalisks and possibly the ordinance attack from the master of ordinance


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

A lot of the 'denies cover saves' stuff seems like it would be very good against dug-in Guardsmen.


----------

